# Cafes worth visiting in Dublin



## BenjaminPiper

Hello,

I'm off to Dublin next weekend and I'm currently planning possible cafe stops. Can anybody recommend anywhere good please?

So far I have read some good things about the Bald Barista.

Ta,

Ben


----------



## jeebsy

3fe either be the obvious one


----------



## chewy

The Twisted Pepper in Middle Abbey Street also has 3FEs coffee. Doesn't open early and is a nightclub in the evening. Quite gloomy inside (due to it being a club) but friendly staff. Used to sell Hasbean before 3FE started up.


----------



## Neill

There's a post by Glenn somewhere about his visit to Dublin. Check it out.


----------



## Mrboots2u

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=17629


----------



## Mrboots2u

I apparently am not spam


----------



## garydyke1

http://www.3fe.com/about/location/


----------



## BenjaminPiper

Thanks guys, that is an excellent little tour guide by Glenn. I think I'm staying near Monkstown so I might have to write something about that area to add to it.


----------



## Glenn

Would love to hear your feedback

There's a Coffee Festival happening in Dublin soon too


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> I apparently am not spam


You're surely a much finer cut of meat!


----------



## Mrboots2u

urbanbumpkin said:


> You're surely a much finer cut of meat!


What doner........


----------



## urbanbumpkin

lol I was thinking Gammon at very least


----------



## Mrboots2u

urbanbumpkin said:


> lol I was thinking Gammon at very least


Christ the compliments are coming thick and fast tonight ......


----------



## Obnic

Mrboots2u said:


> Christ the compliments are coming thick and fast tonight ......


Condiments more like... Chilli sauce with that sir?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Obnic said:


> Condiments more like... Chilli sauce with that sir?


With doner yes

With gammon noooooooo


----------



## Jayocapa

Waiter was incredibly friendly and helpful even insisting on getting us another brownie after they accidentally put whipped cream on that we asked for without. The wine/Snuff was superb, drinks were great making it an all in all a good fun experience.

cigaradvisorblog.com


----------



## filthynines

Add Brother Hubbard to the list. We went to their Northern cafe, and we endured a 20-minute wait on a Sunday for brunch. But the flat white [their own blend from 3FE] was the best I've ever had, the Middle Eastern food was brilliant, and there was no rush once we'd been seated. Also had a curious concoction of their winter warming tonic: a lemon, rosemary, and ginger tea, with a separate syrup of honey, turmeric, and something else which I forget. Mixed the two together for a brilliant non-caffeinated drink.


----------



## steveholt

Everything Brother Hubbard do (both north and south) is pretty fantastic.

I'd make an argument that Brother Hubbard at either location is a better cafe to visit than 3FE because they are more pleasant surroundings with nicer food as almost as good espresso based coffee than 3FE.

Other places to visit in Dublin in recent times.

Proper Order Coffee is my current favourite cafe in Dublin. Square Mile Redbrick is their house blend and they have a never disappointing rotation of guest beans. The staff are the right side of knowledgeable and friendly vs infodumping but cold. It's a small spot, furnished quite by Ikea, but I find it a warmer environment than 3FE.

Oxmantown is a cafe/deli not too far away that uses Cloudpicker Beans. They do a pretty by the book in southern Hemisphere flatwhite which stands out in comparison to the 100% mircofoam 5oz milkdrinks that 3FE/Brotherhubbard/Proper Order favour.

Urbanity is a roastery cafe that is well fitted out, has all the kit, but the coffee comes up short against the specialty places that use more established roasters.

The Science Gallery Cafe is great coffee in a non-obvious location, beans are again supplied by Cloudpicker.

Two Pups on Francis St is a vintage shop cum cafe staffed by some really good baristas. I cannot remember their bean suppliers, but the coffee was good.

and, if you are that end of the city centre, The Fumbally is a few minutes away and is a good alternative to Brother Hubbard in the restaurant cum cafe stakes, albeit with inferior cakes.


----------



## filthynines

I went to the Fumbally too- a decent brunch but missed out on the specials because we got there so late.

I enjoyed a new coffee product: the espresso set. I expected a split shot (piccolo and espresso), but received a flat white and a shot. Very nice!


----------



## Nancy Johnston

jeebsy said:


> 3fe either be the obvious one


I am agree with him.


----------



## Scotford

Plus one on the Fumbally. Really enjoyed the few times I've been there.

Brother Hubbard smash it consistently well every time. Personal favourite of them is South venue (formerly Sister Sadie).

Actually just further south from Brother Hubbard South on the corner of Grove Rd is a dinky little place that was using Roasted Brown beans last time I went and I remember being very impressed with the two espressos I had there one very hungover Monday morning.


----------



## steveholt

*5 Points* is a new coffee shop that opened in Harolds Cross. Run by a 3FE alumnus, with support from 3FE-corp, it is actually a much nicer place to sit in than 3FE.

Uses 3FE beans, and has a shit hot owner-barista behind the bar.

Decor is specialty coffee du jour, menu is sympathetic to such aesthetics.

Lots of cakes too.

But for coffee, Espresso is a 3FE blend, which is a great base for milk drink but one could argue that the best you could say of it straight is that it is a good espresso.

Borderline sour, but GREAT in milk.

Pourover beans, and pourover execution - they knock it out of the park.

*One line review:*

The cakes are great, and they do spectacular 1 cup kalitas


----------

